

Track Down Resource-Hogging Tabs In Chrome - oscar-the-horse
http://www.horsesaysinternet.com/tools/chrome-running-slo/

======
gwillen
I recently discovered a handy use for Chrome's task manager. Sometimes I want
Chrome to stop wasting my RAM and CPU temporarily, because I need them for
something. But it's annoying to close Chrome, because when it restarts it will
try to reload my tabs all at once, thrashing my system.

So instead, I open the Task Manager, select-all, and kill everything. Now I
can selectively revive tabs as I need them, and meanwhile my RAM and CPU are
free.

(I used to accomplish the same thing with SIGSTOP, but on OS X this seems to
have unpleasant side-effects. There's some interaction between GUI apps and
the window manager that causes the window manager to start hogging CPU if the
app doesn't respond.)

------
oscar-the-horse
In the comments on the blog, Jared added the following:

"If you can still use the Chrome UI during the slowdown, there is a built in
Task Manager, under the Tools menu, that shows you all of the above stats and
the page title."

~~~
csense
I thought this was common knowledge.

It's actually Chrome's main selling point as far as I'm concerned.

